# Could I borrow someone login details for bt sport online please for tonight?



## Fortis

I know its a long shot.

Its just I have sky and cant afford to add bt online sport to my sky box and was wondering if anyone could give me their log in details so I can watch Manchester United vs ****nal football match tonight and future matches please.

I would be so greatful.

Cheers.


----------



## ba baracuss

Find a stream.


----------



## Squirrel

I'm a bit hard up at the moment so if someone could let me have their credit card details I would be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## husky

just go here mate

http://www.vipboxuk.co/sports/football.html


----------



## Jayster

Fvck me, want me to pay for your petrol too?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Is this guy real? Lol


----------



## Tasty

lesnar said:


> I know its a long shot.
> 
> Its just I have sky and cant afford to add bt online sport to my sky box and was wondering if anyone could give me their log in details so I can watch Manchester United vs ****nal football match tonight and future matches please.
> 
> I would be so greatful.
> 
> Cheers.


I'll swap you for them snazzy shorts and even throw in some English lessons, deal?


----------



## lolik

Could I borrow someones PayPal login details for tonight please. I won't do anything bad i promise


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## Heavyassweights

ok mate

username - whatac*nt

password - whatac*nt

lowest of low asking for that, temp ban should be dished


----------



## strandman

Conman or wat lol


----------



## Fortis

seemed daft to ask I now, but it didn't hurt anyone. Cheers anyway, I'll just stream it instead.


----------



## gareth d

Google 'ronaldo7.net Manchester United' use the second link as its an absolutely awsome hd stream.... you won't get a better stream


----------



## Carbon-12

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 145497


lmao! cheers for making my evening mate :beer:


----------



## Dan100%

What shall you do for me?


----------



## Suprakill4

Dunno what the fcuking fuss is about. It doesn't cost you anything to let him use it for the evening and can change details after. Was worth a shot asking in my opinion.


----------



## DanishM

Suprakill4 said:


> Dunno what the fcuking fuss is about. It doesn't cost you anything to let him use it for the evening and can change details after. Was worth a shot asking in my opinion.


Totally agree with this. Why not give a straight up answer rather than mocking him and coming up with sh!t...

Worth a shot asking for something like this imo.


----------



## Del Boy 01

lesnar said:


> I know its a long shot.
> 
> Its just I have sky and cant afford to add bt online sport to my sky box and was wondering if anyone could give me their log in details so I can watch Manchester United vs ****nal football match tonight and future matches please.
> 
> I would be so greatful.
> 
> Cheers.


Download sopcast and open the delvey stream that's on Wiziwig. It's better quality than my sky go


----------



## m575

Wouldn't bother with it. I got my mates details and the app is sh1t for me. Won't work keep getting errors. Full of sh1t reviews on the App Store too


----------



## Joe Shmoe

I'm a bit limp tonight, so if anyone could lend me a hand I'd be so grateful.


----------

